# Mattarella di nuovo presidente della repubblica, è ufficiale.



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Sergio Mattarella* è, ancora una volta, *Presidente della Repubblica italiana*. Superato il quorum dei *505 voti*. Lungo applauso alla sua rielezione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Iniziate a preparare i bagagli, l'italia è morta.


----------



## UDG (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tutto questo casino per rielleggere la stessa persona. Che schifo


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sergio Mattarella* è, ancora una volta, *Presidente della Repubblica italiana*. Superato il quorum dei *505 voti*. Lungo applauso alla sua rielezione.


Non sapete le bestemmie a casa mia. Insulti a tutti, specialmente a quell'anti-italiano di Salvini ed i miei lo adoravano. Mia madre ha detto: "Alle prossime elezioni spero che non prenda nemmeno un voto".


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Complimenti.
La morte di questa politica e di questo paese.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Quando eleggeremo noi il presidente sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Viva l'Italia, Viva la Repubblica



>


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non sapete le bestemmie a casa mia. Insulti a tutti, specialmente a quell'anti-italiano di Salvini ed i miei lo adoravano. Mia madre ha detto: "Alle prossime elezioni spero che non prenda nemmeno un voto".


Ha perfettamente ragione.
È il peggiore di tutti


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sergio Mattarella* è, ancora una volta, *Presidente della Repubblica italiana*. Superato il quorum dei *505 voti*. Lungo applauso alla sua rielezione.


Ma che alternative c’erano ? Non ho seguito nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Arriverà ai 750 voti o poco più".*


----------



## Sam (29 Gennaio 2022)

W la Repubblica parlamentare!
Meno male che nel 1948 i Padri Costituenti ci hanno regalato la Costituzione più bella del mondo!



Sono sempre dell'idea che un po' di olio di ricino in più non avrebbe fatto male a certa gente...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Personaggio ipocrita con dignità nulla, ampiamente dimostrato in questa occasione, degno rappresentante di questa repubblica.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che alternative c’erano ? Non ho seguito nulla.


L'indignazione è giustificata:
1) Tutte le forze politiche dicevano che non era il caso di rieleggerlo, visto che aveva detto che non si sarebbe ricandidato.
2) Mattarella stesso aveva più volte ripetuto che non si sarebbe ricandidato.

In ogni caso, stiamo guardando tutti il dito e non la luna. Qui c'è chiaramente lo zampino di Draghi, per nascondere una sua sconfitta che ci sarebbe stato in caso di tutt'altro presidente. Mattarella, che alla fine è solo un povero fantoccio, non penso fosse così sciagurato da ribadire una posizione che poi ha smentito oggi in una maniera allucinante e vergognosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sergio Mattarella* è, ancora una volta, *Presidente della Repubblica italiana*. Superato il quorum dei *505 voti*. Lungo applauso alla sua rielezione.


L'Itaglia potenzialmente potrebbe essere un paese ricchissimo ed il popolo non sarebbe nemmeno in quelle condizioni che si è comunque tra le più alte nel mondo ma è poco rispetto alla potenza industriale italiana. Non vi dico nemmeno tutte le cianfrusaglia made in Italy che abbiamo. Tubi idraulici industriali prodotti li, motori Elettrici, fiitings materiali vari.. altro che pasta e sughi basta. Peccato però che è davvero gestito da criminali assassini che hanno mangiato e continuano a mangiare dal dopo guerra. 
Il popolo dovrebbe fare qualcosa ma i criminali sanno bene che il popolo italiano è forse pecorone?

Sto Mattarella non aveva detto che sarebbe andato in pensione con foto di trascolo? Ma zero dignità oh


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini, nonostante Mattarella rieletto, ancora non è tornato a postare. LOL.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Personaggio ipocrita con dignità nulla, ampiamente dimostrato in questa occasione, degno rappresentante di questa repubblica.


Degno rappresentante del Cancro Democratico
Persona dallo spessore morale bassissimo


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Mi chiedo cosa passi per la testa di Renzi. Ma probabilmente neanche lui lo sa


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Nordio a 78 voti.*


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Arriverà ai 750 voti o poco più".*


In tal caso non sporcherebbe la presidenza superando Pertini come negli Usa che Biden ha fatto il record assoluto


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Nordio a 80 voti, correggetemi se sbaglio, ma è oltre i parlamentari di FDI giusto?


----------



## Mika (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non sapete le bestemmie a casa mia. Insulti a tutti, specialmente a quell'anti-italiano di Salvini ed i miei lo adoravano. Mia madre ha detto: "Alle prossime elezioni spero che non prenda nemmeno un voto".


Oramai chiunque vinca vale uguale, forse è rimasta la Meloni come unica coerente ma come scritto da molti, non governerà mai con il proporzionale.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Giovanni Toti : "Buon lavoro presidente Mattarella".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Un voto a Giovanni Trapattoni.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Due voti a Trapattoni.*


----------



## Mika (29 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> W la Repubblica parlamentare!
> Meno male che nel 1948 i Padri Costituenti ci hanno regalato la Costituzione più bella del mondo!
> 
> 
> ...


Con un referendum dubbio tra l'altro. Ma penso che i USA-GB-Francia li hanno diciamo "indicato" che la Monarchia costituzionale doveva saltare.


----------



## Zenos (29 Gennaio 2022)

Un po' come dice qualcuno sul Milan...che ci possiamo fare se vogliono così,dobbiamo solo subire e farci continuamente incul...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Un voto a Giovanni Trapattoni.*


Pagliacciate all'italiana.


----------



## Devil man (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non sapete le bestemmie a casa mia. Insulti a tutti, specialmente a quell'anti-italiano di Salvini ed i miei lo adoravano. Mia madre ha detto: "Alle prossime elezioni spero che non prenda nemmeno un voto".



Salvini riuscirebbe a far perdere pure Putin alle elezioni truccate.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Mattarella eletto con 759 voti. Nordio 90, Di Matteo 37, Berlusconi 9, Belloni 6, Casini 5, Draghi 5, Casellati 4, altri 30, bianche 25.*


----------



## Sam (29 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con un referendum dubbio tra l'altro. Ma penso che i USA-GB-Francia li hanno diciamo "indicato" che la Monarchia costituzionale doveva saltare.


In realtà furono solo gli USA a sostenere la Repubblica, con un sostegno indiretto dell'URSS tramite le milizie partigiane del PCI.
La Gran Bretagna sosteneva la Monarchia, perché i Savoia erano filo-britannici e da sempre servi di Londra.

La Francia non contava niente, non la consideravano nemmeno una potenza vincitrice.


----------



## diavolo (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sergio Mattarella* è, ancora una volta, *Presidente della Repubblica italiana*. Superato il quorum dei *505 voti*. Lungo applauso alla sua rielezione.


Un'agonia continua.


----------



## Devil man (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giovanni Toti : "Buon lavoro presidente Mattarella".*



Tira fuori la lingua dal culo


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mattarella eletto con 759 voti. Nordio 90, Di Matteo 37, Berlusconi 9, Belloni 6, Casini 5, Draghi 5, Casellati 4, altri 30, bianche 25.*


Lasciando perdere tutta la pagliacciata in sé, per consolarvi vi dico che oggi non è cambiato niente ed in cuor nostro lo sapevamo tutti. Le uniche cose che cambieranno, al momento, saranno gli equilibri nella Lega e nel centrodestra e magari questa sceneggiata è stata fatta soprattutto per questo. Ciò non toglie che la Lega, non solo Salvini, è e si conferma dopo anni un partito di pagliacci, finta opposizione e ultra-establishment. Hanno fallito 30 anni fa la missione della Padania e 30 anni dopo quella non solo di uscire dall'Euro (vabbè era scontato quello), ma di andare al governo da protagonisti per certe scellerate ed in malafede.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Nordio è stato votato anche fuori da Fratelli d'Italia, se non erro 32 extra che non sono per niente pochi
qualcuno non condivide i "leader"...

alla fine gli unici coerenti sono Fratelli d'Italia e alcuni del misto (prima Maddalena, poi sempre Di Matteo)


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Casellati scurissima in volto. E pure quelli dietro, non li vedo felicissimi. Solo il sinistroide Fico felice.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nordio è stato votato anche fuori da Fratelli d'Italia, se non erro 32 extra che non sono per niente pochi
> qualcuno non condivide i "leader"...
> 
> alla fine gli unici coerenti sono Fratelli d'Italia e alcuni del misto (prima Maddalena, poi sempre Di Matteo)


Di Matteo è un altro idolo dei grillini pugnalato alle spalle. I m5s di una volta lo avrebbero votato all'unanimità.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Gennaio 2022)

Un Mattarella è per sempre,come i Mattarelli nei nostri deretani.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ho trovato sta perla del maiale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ma questa perla di una settimana fa che mi era sfuggita????

Ahahahahahahahah @admin, qualcuno Luxuria l'aveva candidata sul serio! Io invece scherzavo sulla Cirinnà e avevo ragione anch'io 

*Sartori (Sardine): "Sarebbe bastato rispondere alla provocazione di Berlusconi con due nomi in antitesi, ad esempio Monica Cirinnà o Vladimir Luxuria, splendide cinquantenni da sempre in prima linea sui diritti Lgbt.
Ne avremmo guadagnato tutti culturalmente."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Tira fuori la lingua dal culo



Questo è più suino di Raiola. Mi fa impressione quando lo vedo.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma questa perla di una settimana fa che mi era sfuggita????
> 
> Ahahahahahahahah @admin, qualcuno Luxuria l'aveva candidata sul serio! Io invece scherzavo sulla Cirinnà e avevo ragione anch'io
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahhaahaahah figuriamoci! 

Qui siamo sempre avanti rispetto a questi ritardati!


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

sta parlando in diretta

che tristezza vedere la coltre attorno tutti mascherati, la Casellati con doppia mascherina


tra un po' si metteva a piangere...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ho appena letto che Amato è diventato il presidente della corte costituzionale, mamma mia che giornata orribile


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

*al tg1 scroscio di complimenti dei giornalisti in studio, Maggioni titola "Grazie Presidente"*

ai tempi di Emilio Fede al tg4 solo uno lo faceva, qua è diffusa la malattia


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Penso che la Lega, dopo tale figuraccia, d'ora in poi smetterà di recitare la parte del "poliziotto buono" del governo, ed agiranno senza dire più "a" ad ogni comando di Draghi. Come il M5S da quando è con il PD. Le fonti fanno intendere che sarà tempo di lacrime e sangue. Senaldi, che è vicino alla Lega, ha parlato di "governo impopolare". 

Penso che Salvini si dimetterà da leader e farà mettere la faccia a qualcun altro, e a lungo andare lascerà tanta gente e torneranno il partito del nord.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Letta nipote e Conte si accusano reciprocamente di non aver eletto un presidente femmina*

che degrado


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Un minuto dopo la proclamazione, Di Maio silura Conte:

"Faremo riflessione politica interna."*


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Un minuto dopo la proclamazione, Di Maio silura Conte:
> 
> "Faremo riflessione politica interna."*


che sussulto il Pomigliano boy, una volta non andavi neanche a pisciare senza la piattaforma Rousseau


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Provo solo vergogna ...e conati


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

L'unica cosa decente di tutti questi giorni è solo una : Casini fuori dalle balle.
Mi sta sul cù il doppio mandato,ma un *********/bandieruola come Casini anche no


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Come ampiamente previsto.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Un minuto dopo la proclamazione, Di Maio silura Conte:
> 
> "Faremo riflessione politica interna."*


Grillo wins. Ora Conte vada a piangere dalla Meloni e quest'ultima scaricasse definitivamente Berluscone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*A Mattarella mancano più di 100 voti della maggioranza di governo.*


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Gennaio 2022)

A me sembra che come per le ultime tornate elettorali ne escono malissimo un po’ tutti eccetto la Meloni..paese ingovernabile per mille motivi fa gioco all’opposizione, grande classico.

Resta la vergogna di una classe politica che nel pieno di una pandemia mette in piedi un circo ridicolo consapevoli di comportarsi da giullari.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa decente di tutti questi giorni è solo una : Casini fuori dalle balle.
> Mi sta sul cù il doppio mandato,ma un *********/bandieruola come Casini anche no


Tutta una farsa, figuriamoci se permettevano che Draghi facesse eleggere Biagio Izzo (che non si è minimamente lamentato della mancata elezione). Come ho detto prima, citando il Corriere, Draghi, il marionettista di tutti i partiti, ha contribuito all'elezione di Mattarella. Chissà che clima di pressioni e terrore si sarà respirato nei palazzi in questi giorni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutta una farsa, figuriamoci se permettevano che Draghi facesse eleggere Biagio Izzo (che non si è minimamente lamentato della mancata elezione). Come ho detto prima, citando il Corriere, Draghi, il marionettista di tutti i partiti, ha contribuito all'elezione di Mattarella. Chissà che clima di pressioni e terrore si sarà respirato nei palazzi in questi giorni.



In una diretta avevo visto Casini che leccava a destra e manca e iniziavo a preoccuparmi  

Che poi Casini era il vero nome di FI,IV e PD,confermato da Toti (che si è vantato di aver bloccato il nuovo asse gialloverde che puntava all'elezione della Belloni).


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2022)

A vederlo parlare secondo me un secondo mandato sotto sotto non gli dispiaceva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Sgarbi: 60 voti in più per Nordio. Si sta formando un gruppo in parlamento che transfugherà verso la Meloni.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Un'altra cosa, ogni volta che c'era una trattativa (farsa) per un papabile presidente della repubblica, un leader andava a parlare con Draghi. Mi sa che pure per andare in bagno lì dentro bisogna chiedergli il permesso.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Salveenee non avrà più un voto da parte mia,che delusione


----------



## __king george__ (29 Gennaio 2022)

in conclusione Draghi resta al potere e Mattarella resta...a fare i discorsi di fine anno!


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sergio Mattarella* è, ancora una volta, *Presidente della Repubblica italiana*. Superato il quorum dei *505 voti*. Lungo applauso alla sua rielezione.


Vomito


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Cazzullo a Quarta Repubblica: "Draghi tornerà ricco e spietato come il Conte di Montecristo. Ci teneva al quirinale".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Cazzullo aggiunge: "Il centrodestra non esiste più. Ma non esiste nemmeno il centrosinistra, Letta e Conte che voleva una donna presidente, non si fidano l'uno dell'altro... Draghi si imporrà ed ora sarà sicuramente più duro e più deciso".*


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Salveenee non avrà più un voto da parte mia,che delusione



Ok, ma non aprire topic su Salvini


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non aprire topic su Salvini


Quel topic da 20 pagine ti è rimasto impresso eh?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quel topic da 20 pagine ti è rimasto impresso eh?


...e si parlava di Milan... pensa a parlare di Salvini


----------



## Devil man (30 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Cazzullo aggiunge: "Il centrodestra non esiste più. Ma non esiste nemmeno il centrosinistra, Letta e Conte che voleva una donna presidente, non si fidano l'uno dell'altro... Draghi si imporrà ed ora sarà sicuramente più duro e più deciso".*



Si più duro e più deciso a fare che ? A svendere le medio imprese ? Contro i no vax ?? 
A cosa serve Draghi ?? Alla fine ??? Fa solo danni


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque qui siamo davvero accerchiati. Dovunque ti giri, trovi Mostri. Da una parte C., Cariddi e la new entry Amato. Dall'altra, magari per i credenti che vogliono trovare un pò di conforto nella religione, un Anticristo. E' forse l'epoca più buia della storia dell'umanità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque qui siamo davvero accerchiati. Dovunque ti giri, trovi Mostri. Da una parte Cacarella, Cariddi e la new entry Amato. Dall'altra, magari per i credenti che vogliono trovare un pò di conforto nella religione, un Anticristo. E' forse l'epoca più buia della storia dell'umanità.



Notare come Pera, laico che senza troppi giri di parole sostiene che Bergoglio sia un antipapa mandato dal demonio, non sia stato nemmeno preso in considerazione quando il suo nome è apparso nella lista del CDX. Gli stessi giornali del padronato hanno quasi fatto finta che il nome non ci fosse.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2022)

*Titolone del TG1 in apertura: Grazie Presidente.*


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Titolone del TG1 in apertura: Grazie Presidente.*



Basta vedere chi dirige quella manica di venduti...


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Basta vedere la delinquente che dirigente quella manica di venduti...


Ha spodestato perfino Giorgino nelle maratone politiche. Solitamente, i direttori dei telegiornali sono sempre stati dietro le quinte, da quando c'è questa compare ogni ora ed il TG1 è diventato proprio una confusione totale con la doppia conduzione temporanea e la Cardinaletti che da giornalista sportiva è diventata esperta di scienza ed ogni sera informa sui contagi  .


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha spodestato perfino Giorgino nelle maratone politiche. Solitamente, i direttori dei telegiornali sono sempre stati dietro le quinte, da quando c'è questa compare ogni ora ed il TG1 è diventato proprio una confusione totale con la doppia conduzione temporanea e la Cardinaletti che da giornalista sportiva è diventata esperta di scienza ed ogni sera informa sui contagi  .



Questa è una delle italiane (insieme a quell'altro pezzo di plastica) che vanno agli incontri del gruppo Bilderberg. Ovviamente, tutto ufficializzato dalla Rai come motivo di vanto.

Poi ancora parliamo di Konpl8ti!11!!


----------



## Sam (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa è una delle italiane (insieme a quell'altro pezzo di plastica) che vanno agli incontri del gruppo Bilderberg. Ovviamente, tutto ufficializzato dalla Rai come motivo di vanto.
> 
> Poi ancora parliamo di Konpl8ti!11!!


Tutte coincidenze.
Un fulmine a ciel sereno. Come la pandemia.


----------

